# WHITE GLAZED ROUNDS [Project Glass Inspired]



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

*White Glazed Rounds*: _A Project Glass inspired icon set_
Size: 105x105
Count: 30
Status: In Progress

I made several of these icons on a whim after drawing some inspiration from several different 'round' icon sets (Project Glass/Pure Rounds/Buttonized) I'm a fan of, most notably Google's very own Project Glass. This is my first icon set, so bare with me. Even though I just started building this icon set I have considered making several different variations (dark and/or other colors) in the future.

If there's an icon missing that you'd like for me to add post here and leave your request.

*WHITE GLAZED ROUNDS DOWNLOAD* @ http://wad3g.com

Check out my *Custom Android ROM Wallpapers*

*Preview*


----------



## LikeTheMammal (Jan 11, 2013)

They look great so far. With the expected release of Glass this year there will be a growing need for these from the dev community. Even if Google decides to change the interface from the what they showed in the "One Day" video, these will still probably be appreiciated by many. I wouldn't mind seeing more of them. Keep it up!


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

LikeTheMammal said:


> They look great so far. With the expected release of Glass this year there will be a growing need for these from the dev community. Even if Google decides to change the interface from the what they showed in the "One Day" video, these will still probably be appreiciated by many. I wouldn't mind seeing more of them. Keep it up!


Alright, sounds good.

Also, if anyone has any recommendations on what type apps they need that aren't as 'main-stream' please post and let me know.


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

Alright, I've updated the OP and added a download link. This first batch includes 30 icons.

Enjoy!


----------

